# honda GX 240 not enough rpm



## tenmile (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a honda gx 240 on a wacker packer plate tamp. It had sat up for a long time so I had to clean the carb and install a new fuel tank and line. It now cranks and runs good, but does not reach high enough rpm to make the plate vibrate as hard as it should. I have adjusted the idle speed screw on the speed control lever with no improvement. Also sprayed carb cleaner around the insulator with only slight change in engine speed. The valves seemed real loose so I adjusted them to .006 which did not help. ( would like to know the correct valve lash if someone has it.). Also, it runs best with the choke partially closed, so it is running lean. Anyone know anything else I need to try? Thanks.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

if you want this thing to run tip top your gonna need to take the cage off. only way to truly clean this machine.

the valve clearence is (IN-.015 - Out-.020mm). Spraying carb cleaner in the carb doesn't clean the carb on this machine. you need to take the carb off and remove the main jet, and remove the other jet (not sure what it really called) but under the adjustment screw theres another jet. a flat head screw driver should work to pop it off. be carefull cause there is a small o-ring on it so don't loose it and check it to make sure its good. gonna need your self a carb wire cleaning kit. check your gaskets while your at it. Also clean the air intake elbow and make sure there is no dirt in it.

Next take the gas tank off and spray the govenor arm off real good. hopefully you already did this when replaceing the fuel line. 

The carburator is the culprit but spraying off the govenor arm will help.


----------



## tenmile (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. to clarify, by cage what do you mean? I did not clean the carb with spray, just used it to see if the mounting gaskets were leaking. carb was removed, disassembled and soaked in carb cleaner several days. Is the other jet under the black screw on top of carb, or are you referring to the pilot jet on the side of carb where it mounts to the engine? thanks...


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

if its the 1540 it will have a metal cage around the engine. it may not on yours depending on model. the 1540 are just more popular so i just figured. yes what i was referring to was the pilot jet right under the throttle stop screw on top of carb (have to remove this competly out), NOT to be CONFUSED with the pilot screw which has a cap on it and is on the side of carb.

heres a break down of the carb off Honda's Website
http://cssportal.css-club.net/honda.../Cab check sheet/en-us/GX120-390/pdf_mode.pdf

if you didn't remove the jets and run a wire through them i still say the carb. just soaking it does nothing especially if it sat for a long period of time. the main jet will be clogged or caked up. And like i said spray the govenor arm off to if it was caked in dirt. it won't rev all the way up as the arm won't fully swing open.


----------

